# Bali



## dannyboy (May 23, 2019)

Friends out for a lark
up early, out ‘til dark…

It is the smell of burnt flesh he cannot forget
and how could he…
the mind cannot unmake,
only endure…struggle through each jigsaw moment
of friends faces and black flesh…
a room of pieces
never to be forgotten,
try to put that life back together again.

Strength found in knowing
he was the one friend who survived,

carries the screams of the burning
into his dreams,

looked straight into the maw of death
decided not 
to journey their deliberately.

The hard option;
choose life,
carry that explosion through the many days,
months, years…

die normal
and never the same.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 25, 2019)

Dark and foreboding. I quite like the power of your words. The "maw of death" is some great wording and "die normal/and never the same" really hits the home run at the end. I wonder if "t'il dark" might be better with "until." It might flow a little better, but that's just a humble suggestion. I thought your second stanza was excellent, but also wonder whether combining stanzas 3-5 together-- without really changing anything, might be a slight improvement. Yet again, you know better than me. Just my ideas.

Thank for the share!


----------

